# What made you smile today



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ll tell you what made me smile, (I´m doing a lot of it this week.)

Today I have given an awning away to a young couple with a little girl (_I am almost 4. she told me_) I put it on the local ebay at lunch time, had 4 enquiries, one wanted to know if everything was there, well I hope so except the pegs. This couple asked no questions were only half an hour away and so it´s theirs and I think they are very pleased with it.

I smile for 2 reasons, thank goodness it is out of the way and what luck a young couple should have it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am smiling because I have just wished my childhood buddy happy 80th birthday and I'm only 79.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/241019-how-old-you-listing.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I smiled at Georgia, my dog. She makes me smile every day. They call them The Merry Cocker and it is certainly very true 

I remember all those things Dave. Also when all the children walked to school, the rag and bone man with his horse and cart and playing outside until the street lights came on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

All the bright yellows on my walk down the old railway track - daffodils, dandelions, lesser celandine, forsythia. And another flower a bit like a very fussy n fuzzy dandelion but I think the leaves were more like buttercup leaves.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Last day of home school for two granddaughters, they’re back to primary school on Monday. Grandson still home until April but he’s fairly good at working on his own online.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There´s something many times a day that makes me smile with Motley, today it was an extra big smile and a big cuddle. 

We walked up the road this evening and it was blessed cold with the wind, little man was a few yards ahead of me, I stopped walking, after a second or two he turned, saw I had stopped and came running towards me as if like me he wanted to go home and not a word had been spoken, that was when he got his big cuddle.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Seeing the first horsechestnut bud to burst into leaf.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

25 Swans paddling merrily on the River Witham at Fiskerton


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Waking up to five deer and two storks grazing in the field outside our garden.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I woke up


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I meant to post this a couple of days ago. Listening to these two and their father made me very happy. An impressive pair these girls are: https://www.theguardian.com/film/2021/mar/19/amber-and-me-review-amber-davies-down-syndrome

https://www.amberandmefilm.com/screenings


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That brought a tearful smile, what lovely children, the school children have also accepted her with love it looked like.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Watching a little Robin flying into my open garden shed with a beak full of nest building material.
Small pile of leaves on a shelf, need to get a couple of bird boxes as nothing is allowed to sh1t in my shed, cheeky beggar.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just trawling through thousands of old 35m photos looking for RV pics and finding family and friends from the 70s to 90s. 
Gosh the figures and hair styles are hilarious.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on then Mr Bashful show us the evidence.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1987.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tee Hee, someone is holding it all in.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't need to at that age Kev. I might now. Have a few more of us all sunbathing.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A stork a wagtail and thes lambs made me smile.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m smiling so much I´ll soon have face ache.
Alex came and mended this broken fence this afternoon (to dark to take a photo of mended fence now), he also changed a light bulb and put a new hook on one of the curtains.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's good to have good neighbours Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> It's good to have good neighbours Jan.


😁 my neighbour isn't good, Alex is down the other end of the village 😁

Thank goodness she is the only horrible person in the village, I think her trouble is jealousy because of the men of the village come to help me, but then again nobody has anything nice to say about her.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lots of things have made me smile today, I have been smiling almost all of the day. 
Smiled because it was nice enough for us to have a ride out for a couple of hours.

I just have to show you this, it made me laugh out loud. 
I was quite a distance away so zoomed in with the phone, still Doesn't show a lot on that tiny picture.

Why has that car got a satellite dish on it :laugh: Then the car moved, I laughed my head off.
Easy to see on the big screen, but not with the naked eye or phone screen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Young Max made me smile this morning: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-devon-54513247


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

His mum is now worried he won't every come back inside to sleep


----------

